# Please help ID an old compound bow



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello,what you have is a Damon Howatt super diablo very nice shape hope this helps


----------



## vercingetorix (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you very much. I suppose that does helps quite a bit in that I know what I have on my hands. Since the bow is not useable to me, do you know of a good place to list it for sale? 

Thanks again


----------



## Threebows (Jun 10, 2003)

There's a "For Sale" forum here. Just go to the forums list and scroll down. Nice bow! Good luck.


----------



## vercingetorix (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, I think that I will do that once I find a nieghborhood value on the bow.


----------



## Threebows (Jun 10, 2003)

They seem to be running in the $225.00-$300.00 neighborhood.


----------



## vercingetorix (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, that is not too bad for a $90 yard sale bow I suppose. 

How can I measure the draw length?

Thanks


----------



## Threebows (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like you might have just set the price on it.


----------



## vercingetorix (Aug 9, 2005)

Threebows said:


> Looks like you might have just set the price on it.


I would have let it go for less than that at estate sale had I not visited these forums  

Furthermore, I have one more question. If there are no manufaturer markings for tension adjustment on the limbs, can you 'reset' it safely by cranking them all the way down and going an equal number of turns back out?

Thanks


----------

